# First time - Trail lesson ride!



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I had mention before that I would be taking some trail ride lessons somewhere near Manhattan where I currently live at the moment. I found Gallop NYC in Forest Hills and they normally do a lot more of therapeutic rides however, they also provide trail ride lessons to those who already have riding experience like me (walk, trot, canter).

I took a 30min lesson and it went by quick. Since I was trotting and cantering/galloping a lot, I got winded in the end and it was all worth it. I wish I had asked first before taking a lesson if I could use my magnetic stirrups. My coach said that she needed to ask her manager first. I guess nobody brought their own stirrups before? Since I didn't use my magnetic stirrups, I could feel the difference in my riding. Although I managed in the end, I still think that I would have been more stable and secure. It felt like my position was not the way I wanted it to be and it has nothing to do with the saddle but the stirrup straps and stirrups.

One thing I thought that was really interesting was my foot on the stirrups moved a lot and in the end the stirrups hurt my feet because it moved towards the back of the balls of my feet like in the heels when I had to slow down or stop. With my magnetic stirrups, the stirrups were always in the right position which is the balls of my feet. Maybe next time I should take a video so you guys will understand better what I went thru. Next time!!!

Now let's enjoy some pics and vids......

Street sign on point here!!    











We were on our way to the park. A 30min private class is required before taking more classes. I honestly felt like a celebrity crossing the street with my pony, Misty! All eyes on us and I never felt so happy in my life! Kids at the part were shouting "Hi, horseyyyyyy!!!" 🐴🐴🐴🐴





























Here's some videos on my trail lesson. My coach suggested that I should keep my hands low during my first gallop and so I did and we did even better on the 2nd and 3rd gallop on the trails. Misty was flying and very strong like really going at it.... I honestly think that if I had my magnetic stirrups that I would have better control and stability! I probably wouldn't had been cautious going fast. This was the first time not riding with my magnetic stirrups after a year. I asked my coach if I could use my stirrups next time and hopefully I could because I told my gramps that if I couldn't, I don't want to ride with them. I don't feel secure and in control for some reason! 🏇🏇🏇🏇🏇

 https://youtu.be/QDnT4c_UQmE 

  https://youtu.be/D03iB6RufMQ 

this was just an edited 15 sec version of my lesson for Instagram
 https://youtu.be/pGxDtQG8f3I 



Pic while walking before we started trotting..











This was heading back to the stables.












I hope everyone enjoyed the pics and videos. I am honestly hoping I can use my magnetic stirrups next time coz I really enjoyed my class with Gallop NYC. Misty was super and I enjoyed everything. Trail rides is totally different from previous classes I had taken in the last 2yrs of my equestrian life.

I will be also trying out Riverdale Stables. A train/bus ride away from Manhattan.

I have only been riding for 2yrs and I think that I have still a lot more to learn. My gramps and I decided that I should take on some classes to improve my jumping in addition to trail ride lessons and Manhattan Riding Club events. If I had not gone to Bedford Hack, I wouldn't have heard of Riverdale Stables. Few of the people I met at the hack, trained in Riverdale in the past. Google didn't show Riverdale when we searched for some reason... which is weird!

I will update you about Riverdale Stables next week. They just emailed me back to fill out some infos and after I can take some lessons. I can't wait to share my experience to everyone!

Thank you for reading!!!

Cheers,
R


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I had to Google magnetic stirrups as I had never heard of them! Do your boot soles have magnets in them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

Txshecat0423 said:


> I had to Google magnetic stirrups as I had never heard of them! Do your boot soles have magnets in them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The magnetic stirrups is called Ophena. The stirrups came with an in sole so I can use different boots or even your tennis shoes and it works. I bought the V2 insole for extra extra grip and I only use it in my competitions and my trail rides.

This is the one I have









Magnetic Safety Stirrups Ophena S


The Magnetic Safety Stirrup™ with a unique open design, advanced magnetic system and Smart Attach™. Built for unprecedented safety, grip and performance. Made by Ophena in Sweden.




ophena.com





The extra in sole for extra extra grip









Magnetic Insoles V2


Magnetic insoles that integrate Ophena's renowned magnetic stirrup system. They were specifically developed for the magnetic safety stirrups Ophena S and Ophena S Pro. One pair of these insoles is included with every pair of magnetic stirrups, but additional insoles can easily be bought here.




ophena.com






However, I heard about the very very 1st magnetic stirrups and you need to attach the soles to your boots which was inconvenient. I don't see many reviews on them but Ophena magnetic has 5stars almost 2K.


This was the very 1st stirrups. I saw Jessica Springsteen using at but she never speak about them.









ONTYTE™ Magnetic Stirrup & Boot System


ONTYTE was founded on and is driven by a mission to enable all riders to improve their performance and riding enjoyment through innovative, high quality products, while remaining committed to the safety and wellbeing of both the horse and rider.




ontyte.com


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

They are so so cool! I wish I could afford some. I know they would help my riding. Your videos are super. That park is beautiful! I'm so glad you are getting these chances to have fun with horses.


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

knightrider said:


> They are so so cool! I wish I could afford some. I know they would help my riding. Your videos are super. That park is beautiful! I'm so glad you are getting these chances to have fun with horses.



I have to agree that Ophena is probably the most expensive stirrups in the market but I debated on that before I started buying my own equestrian equipments. Since they have 60days guarantee, I went for it and it was all worth it. This is my first stirrup and I am looking to use it forever unless the company comes up with a newer innovation or broken. The wide strap by Total Saddle Fit was also a great investment coz no more pinching on my leg. I am riding as if I don't have straps at all. I know it all sounds like a dream but it is really!

Total Saddle Fit straps





Total Saddle Fit Stability Wide Stirrup Leathers | Riding Warehouse







www.ridingwarehouse.com





Old pony in Mexico! 
We won 23 out of 26 competitions!!!
He helped me be the rider I am today!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not going to make you happy with my comment but please just think about what I write of...
I love what you've shared of your riding progress and fun you are having but I am not blind to see you are still weak in your basic equitation and having these Ophena stirrups are creating a crutch and your false bravado....

Jessica Simpson is a professional rider, a paid endorser of a product so it sells more...it only needs seen not spoken of with glowing accolades.
I bet though this rider can ride with regular stirrups or no stirrups and have no adverse effects to her riding abilities because she has muscle memory, conditioning of her body and learned how to ride without such a crutch...
In your case CallmeDior, they are a crutch that is going to find you hurt with over confidence thinking you can do so much more than your are ready for...
From your picture shown of you astride and those of Jessica you are _not_ riding in the same stirrups but something similar made by the same company..
Are you positive Jessica rides with the metal footbed in her boot, or does she just ride with a stirrup of appropriate size if she took a fall she would be released....

Consider that although you think you must ride with magnetic stirrups for security, your security is false and instead learning to ride with a regular fillis stirrup and how placement of your foot on that stirrup bed and you learning a leg position correct will give you that safe, secure position you now think is all from these "special" stirrups.
To me, those magnetic stirrups... they _are_ a crutch...
Instead of learning to ride using your body correctly you are riding with a magnet holding your foot and leg in position....that is wrong to me and dangerous. 
You lessen your ability to ride to a higher degree of difficulty you wish to reach, demanding more in _your_ ability...you sell yourself short.

You _*do not*_ build a false foundation and make a strong base,_ not with a crutch_ but by using good body dynamics.
You learn to use your body correctly and then honestly you need less and less "crutches" and can truly ride any equipment. Now add more challenging horses to sit on and truly ride not be the passenger...
Your horse in Mexico took very good care of you and was a honest, gentle animal to ride and show or you would of been trying out that crash vest you wear a lot more often..

You rode today using your body...and discovered you have weaknesses where you need work. Fact.
Work _*with*_ your body to build muscle memory, control and direction...
Put those magnetic things on and you now not use you but some piece of metal to hold your foot & leg ....no, not the best plan to me if you really want to ride and know_ you did it_, not some magnet.

Personally, if you came to my barn and wanted to use those things instead of learning the correct body dynamics, muscle memory with control the answer would be no...not allowed.
If you can't ride without that "crutch" then all you think you learned is jaded and not what you think.._ my apologies but that is fact._

The website for Ophena is full of _their_ accolades and the company has spent a incredible amount of $$ to advertise and market their product... 
I have to wonder if it bought favoritism and allowance. paid endorsers to say glowing??? Has it never crossed your mind you not read much or any negative...now wonder why that is...
What it doesn't spout is that the magnetic power of that piece of metal in your shoe footbed and attached to your stirrup has_ removed_ your body needing to condition and learn how to do and for me....that _*is*_ a big issue.

Do think back to when you got these wonderous stirrups...is this when you suddenly made strides in a more secure base and ability to have better over fences form arrived???
Did you improve that fast or are the stirrups your crutch and false bravado you have....well, it is only something you know and can evaluate.

Don't be overconfident because some piece of metal forces your leg and foot to be held in a certain position...
Be confident that your body is trained to be a solid base of muscle and bone working correctly to support your body when you ride a horse...take proper lessons.
Ride without magnets and see what you really can do...
Take the lessons where you need to slow down and make muscle memory so you can ride any horse presented in their tack and feel safe, feel secure and able to ride without trepidation cause your crutch is missing..
I apologize cause it is a rude awakening to read this but_ I care you not get hurt _thinking you are ready for so much more than you are...
Go, do ride but take the lessons and constructive criticism to teach you to use your legs correctly not stick two magnetics together and think that force field makes you invincible astride... 
The fact your legs are now stuck in that stirrup is frightening to me and review{s} I read say exactly that..._you can't easily move your leg or break the magnetic force field._

Be prepared not every place is going to say yes to those magnets. 
_If you ride at a therapeutic barn also beware certain medical devices can fail, be dangerous in vicinity of magnets like these are..*.**you need to ask before you ever take these stirrups their. *_

_My words are not meant to hurt you but to protect you from you and the fact think not many have truly evaluated you and your abilities but see the $$$$ you have willing to spend to do as you want instead of what is safest for you... 
Go to far, to fast and no amount of $$$$ is going to protect you from serious injury...please be very careful in honestly riding within your ability, not over it._
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I'm not going to make you happy with my comment but please just think about what I write of...
> I love what you've shared of your riding progress and fun you are having but I am not blind to see you are still weak in your basic equitation and having these Ophena stirrups are creating a crutch and your false bravado....
> 
> Jessica Simpson is a professional rider, a paid endorser of a product so it sells more...it only needs seen not spoken of with glowing accolades.
> ...



No worries with your criticism as I value it so much and I am always looking forward to your suggestions and advices.

I do agree that they have become a crutch and it had proven that yesterday when I went without my magnetic stirrups.
I do and will continue to practice on no stirrups. I like progressing on no stirrups every ride. I mean I try to do 5-10 mins on sitting trots as well as canter. I need to do more on jumps and hopefully I can do that when I start jumping lessons with Riverdale Stable this coming week.

However, I do love my magnetic stirrups jajajaj! Not sure if I am just lucky but I have not had a problem getting stuck on my stirrups at all. It easily detach during falls as I already had few falls wearing them. There's also few ways to detach them and I have not had any problems so far.

Jessica Springsteen doesn't really talk much about her Ontyte magnetic stirrups but I only notice them just by the pictures online. I saw them in couple of competitions but not all the time. Last time was Tokyo Olympics. I am honestly not sure if she endorses them but I haven't heard her say anything about it on instagram. Other big athletes doesn't talk about it either but I saw one other big athlete which I can't remember used it and was photographed. Ophena is also not endorsed by big Athletes just by regular people from what I researched so far online. People are more skeptical with it because of its open design not like the ones with Ontyte. I only knew about this other brand because I was trying to do my due diligence with magnetic stirrups and found it online. I was skeptical myself till I tried it and since it was FEI + USEF certified and had 60day guarantee, I gave it a go. I can't really think of anything bad about except for that it is heavy to transport but other than that it is amazing!

I do agree with you that I should learn without my magnetic stirrups as it is becoming a crutch for me. If Gallop won't allow my magnetic stirrups, perhaps I can still continue and use their regular stirrups. This way I can practice on regular stirrups and try to remember what I could do better so I can be stronger. Ofcourse that's always the goal, to be stronger!

The thing with regular stirrups is, it was hurting my foot and now I have a bruise on the inner part of my knee. This only happens with regular stirrups LOL! I am pretty sure it was my weak position. I guess I need more no stirrup lessons!!!! I do enjoy them very much but I can only do that inside arena but not out in an open field. So that's probably what I need to work on when I start at Riverdale Stables this week.

Yeah, I am aware of magnetic stirrups can affect hearing aids and other metals in peoples body. That's probably why my coach would need to ask her manager first about it. However, I take my classes on weekdays AM and therapeutic classes are only done on weekends so I won't be around people with disabilities. Let's see what they say and I will decide what my gramps think is best for me. He pays for the lessons! Jajajajaja 

Thank you very much again for your honest suggestions and advices! I look forward to all of them! I love hearing your advicesssss so keep 'em coming!

Will update what happens with my position and magnetic stirrups...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

are you on the dark brown, or on the pony in front?


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> are you on the dark brown, or on the pony in front?



I am behind with dark brown - I am the one with GoPro taking the vids and pics...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Regarding the stirrups: something I will mention is that a lot of places that give lessons or rent horses to ride don't replace their stirrup pads when they are worn out. Your feet may have been sliding because you had no traction from the stirrup beds. An easy fix is to bring a roll of vet wrap and roll some of it around the stirrup bed.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

CallmeDior said:


> I am behind with dark brown - I am the one with GoPro taking the vids and pics...


Phew, I'm glad you were using a GoPro as I was just going to say that as much fun as this looks, I would urge you to resist taking out your camera while crossing busy streets! Horses are reactive, and it only takes one kid running up to the horse or one car not paying attention for your horse to spook on slippery pavement! But if the camera was on your helmet and it was completely hands-free, then that's ok. I just worry when I see riders letting go of one rein to use their camera or phone. 

I'd never heard of magnetic stirrups, but I can understand that this place wouldn't let you bring your own stirrups as that is a bit of an unusual request and may affect the safety of the saddle. Not because your stirrups would necessarily be unsafe, but they can't verify the safety of every person bringing in their own tack. 

Have fun, but be safe!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I thing that @horselovinguy is correct that these magnetic stirrups may become a crutch but I think it is a great thing that they exist because they might help riders with special needs. There is some remarkable tack out there which helps people with health issues continue riding and I am all for it. 

@CallmeDior was this your first trail ride? Trail riding is so different to arena riding. Horses are different out there. I found that even the most jaded lesson horses free up their shoulders and get that spring in their step out on trails. I love trail riding.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

OnTyte and Ophena are two different companies. OnTyte has external magnets attached to a plate on the sole of your boot. You can purchase the sole with plates for attaching the magnets and have a boot shop remove the original sole and replace with the OnTyte sole or you can purchase boots from them with this sole already a part of the boot.
The sole plate has multiple attachment points for the user to customize where the magnets set so you ride with your foot in the most comfortable position for you. I'd say from one of the pictures there are magnets where her foot rests. Plates are red. Magnets black.

Ophena uses an insole that you can use under/over the insole in your boot or as the only insole in your boot.

In either case the magnets release with a twist. Some are more aggressive than others. But enough twist and they release. Depending on your ankle strength and flexibility they can take time to get used to the motion it takes to unstick yourself. Neither my child nor I have fallen using them but there's no doubt they'd separate. At this point neither of us use the insoles. I had a harder time adjusting as my ankles have issues. ETA But not using the insole has more to do with the iron rock/pebbles that stick to the sole of the boot and need removed before you put your feet in the stirrup. I'm too lazy to wear one pair of shoes to get the horse, groom the horse then standing on the mounting block change shoes, put half chaps on and by this time horse is over waiting. They all ground tie so they are standing there waiting, waiting and more waiting as I'm slow.. the boots lace not slip on.. Surprisingly I like them without the insole. I'm too lazy to switch stirrups when I use my child's saddle. Maybe it's the weight or the balance or they way they hang as we also use the Totalfit Stability leathers.. They're comfortable and I haven't had issues with losing them. Fit though is extremely important.. 



CallmeDior said:


> The thing with regular stirrups is, it was hurting my foot and now I have a bruise on the inner part of my knee. This only happens with regular stirrups LOL! I am pretty sure it was my weak position


You may just need different stirrups. There is an infinite variety of twists and weights and foot bed widths and grip from different manufacturers.


Horsef said:


> I thing that @horselovinguy is correct that these magnetic stirrups may become a crutch but I think it is a great thing that they exist because they might help riders with special needs. There is some remarkable tack out there which helps people with health issues continue riding and I am all for it


Yes, they are used in therapeutic riding centers as an aid to keep legs in correct position for those with disabilities. These riders also have side walkers and are on leads until they advance enough to be without.


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

Horsef said:


> I thing that @horselovinguy is correct that these magnetic stirrups may become a crutch but I think it is a great thing that they exist because they might help riders with special needs. There is some remarkable tack out there which helps people with health issues continue riding and I am all for it.
> 
> @CallmeDior was this your first trail ride? Trail riding is so different to arena riding. Horses are different out there. I found that even the most jaded lesson horses free up their shoulders and get that spring in their step out on trails. I love trail riding.


Hello there! Technically this is my 2nd trail ride (look at my other post abt Bedford Hack) and 1st trail ride lesson. On my very first trail ride with Bedford Hack, I didn't canter that much so this trail ride lesson is so different in the sense that I was galloping a lot. It was super fun because I never thought I could do these things outside the arena. I have only been riding since 2yrs ago so, I feel like this is extremely fast progression for me. I am super thankful that I am able to do all these activities with the help of my gramps. He is my horsey sponsor in the USA, jajajajaj!  With covid, there wasn't much to do for me while living in Mexico but ride horses. I never ever thought I'd be participating in 26 competitions since March 2021/Jan 2022. I look back at myself now and I am extremely blown away with the privileges I have had. I am very thankful for that! 

Yes @horselovinguy has always been my equestrian whisperer and I value his opinions so much. I actually look forward to his suggestions and advices. I have learned so much from him and I do agree too that at the end of the day I need to be able to learn from the basics which is no stirrups so I will get better/ stronger as a rider. I do enjoy no stirrups on sit/rising trot, canter and jumps so I definitely will continue and be pro active on that. My gramps is scared just the idea that I ride with no stirrups jajajajajaj! 

However, Ophena magnetic stirrups just works wonder for me and I am thankful that I get to own one too! I know it is expensive but I look at it more as an investment. I am not one to buy 30 stirrups bec it is new. I am quality over quantify and in this case it is giving me what I wan't (safety, no ankle pain, better position). Ofcourse, no stirrups is in the hierarchy in the end. 

I hope you enjoyed my videos! I will need to upload more but just need more time! Stay tuned!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@CallmeDior maybe try them without the inserts - it could be that it’s the shape that suits you and the magnets are just there incidentally.


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@QtrBel

Hello! Thanks for viewing!

Gallop NYC doesn't use magnetic stirrups. They use regular ones and yes, you're probably right that it is worn out. They are also non profit organization so I do think they don't have the money in the world to update their tacks. When I was there for my 1st lesson, it was all volunteers except for my coach. My gramps is actually thinking of donating money to them to help out.

It was my fault not asking them ahead of time if I could use my magnetic stirrups. If had I asked first, I probably would have been able to use it. However, it was also a good reminder that I shouldn't be relying on a Crutch and still need to work on my balance and position which is the very basic or riding. I am 200% agreeing with that! However, I do love my Ophena and I will will bring it with me everywhere I go for sure!


It sounds like you use magnetic stirrups yourself. Which ones are you using? I am wondering how ONtyte is for non big athletes. I don't hear many people talk about them very much. Id like to hear your review which ones you're using! What difference have you seen while using them versus using a non magnetic ones. Was it worth the price for you? I know everyone has their own priorities and goals so just wondering what's yours?


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@Horsef 

I am not following or not understanding what you meant by "try them without the inserts"

I never had problems with my magnetic stirrups! The ones I had problems with were the regular ones that was provided by Gallop NYC. I couldn't use my magnetic stirrups during this trail ride because I didn't ask ahead of time if I could use my magnetic stirrups. My coach said she needed to ask her manager first. I am waiting for their answer before I can schedule a next trail ride lesson. I just prefer to use my magnetic stirrups in all my rides. I also agree with the fact that at the end of the day, I need to go back to basics which is to better my balance, position whilst no stirrups.


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@Acadianartist

Yeah, I have my iPhone on my pockets but I am not keen of using them for safety reason like you said. Gopro 8 is the best! I heard anything lower than that doesn't provide great footage because it is shaky and sound is not good enough. I am pretty happy with mine! It is also voice activated so easy when taking footage.

Gallop NYC hasn't shut down the idea of me using my own magnetic stirrups. I assume nobody had even asked if they could use their own stirrups yet magnetic ones before because my coach said she needed to ask her manger first. I totally understand whatever their reasoning will be but at the end of the day, I also need to feel confident, safe and secure when riding. Also my gramps is my sponsor and he wants me to wear my magnetic stirrups! Can't disagree with my USA sponsor at the end of the day!!! jajajajajaja  👨‍🦳


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@CallmeDior I meant maybe your magnetic stirrups suit you just because their shape suits you. So if you don’t put the insets in they will not stick and you can figure out if it’s the shape or the magnetic properties that you actually like. If it is the shape, just ride without inserts. That way you will be sure that your riding is improving without relying on something that could theoretically teach you some bad habits (I am not claiming it will, just that it maybe has the potential to do so)


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

gottatrot said:


> Regarding the stirrups: something I will mention is that a lot of places that give lessons or rent horses to ride don't replace their stirrup pads when they are worn out. Your feet may have been sliding because you had no traction from the stirrup beds. An easy fix is to bring a roll of vet wrap and roll some of it around the stirrup bed.


@gottatrot 

Thanks for viewing! I totally understand especially if the one I am going to is a non profit org. I don't want to spend again just to buy a roll of vet wrap that I wouldn't really be needing. That's why it would be easier for me to bring my own if they allow me. The reason why I bought my Ophena was obviously to help me but also because it is an investment so I don't need to buy 30 more other stirrups LOL! I read a review from a Turkish rider buying over 30 stirrups and said Ophena is by far the best. This is the very first stirrups I ever bought and hoping the last. I have used few from different schools and just my opinion, I am very satisfied with mine. I don't have ankle pains anymore!

I wish everyone can get the chance to try Ophena just to see if it suits them. You can't go to a brick and mortar store and just try them because the company only sell it on their online store and won't ever sell it to retailers. They believe so much in their product that's why they are selling it on their own and allowing 60day return and money back guarantee. They will give you return shipping free if you hate it for whatever reason. I also understand that everyone is different so some may work and some won't!


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@Horsef

Ah ok! I get you! I like the Ophena because for whatever reason I no longer get ankle pains mainly. In addition, my foot is always in the right position due to the magnets attracting the insole. I am always in the right position and even when I lost them at one point, it was easy to get them back on because the magnets just found my foot LOL. 

I wish I could show a video right here how I miss calculated a jump at a competition and I flew but for some reason Ophena was still attached to my boot and so when I landed it helped me stayed on and regain my balance. Hence, was able to jump the next fence quick. If I had regular stirrups, I probably would have lost it and so as I land, there's a bigger chance I would have fallen due to being out of balance. Again I agree that I need to better my balance and position like practicing on no stirrups but it surely helped during my competition many many times.

I also don't want people to think that it is hard for my boot to detach during falls and I am getting dragged on. I had 3 falls in a yr of using it and I never had issues with them detaching. The open design was actually so I won't get dragged on during falls. I know there are other stirrups that have that twister release (Free Jump, Tech Stirrups etc) without the magnets and I believe they work as well. I have not tried them on personally but I know many people love them too.

Have you tried any of the other safety stirrups without the magnets? What has been your take on them?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@CallmeDior I use safety stirrups which have a semi-circle shaped outside bar but I can’t remember the name. I am happy with them in a sense that my feet/legs don’t hurt and I don’t loose them often but I’ve but I’ve been riding longer than you - and I don’t jump very high at all. I never fell off with them so I wouldn’t know about how well they perform regarding getting dragged. Mind you - getting dragged doesn’t happen very often. I’ve fallen off many times with regular stirrups and I never got tangled up in stirrups. Mine look something like this:


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

Horsef said:


> @CallmeDior I use safety stirrups which have a semi-circle shaped outside bar but I can’t remember the name. I am happy with them in a sense that my feet/legs don’t hurt and I don’t loose them often but I’ve but I’ve been riding longer than you - and I don’t jump very high at all. I never fell off with them so I wouldn’t know about how well they perform regarding getting dragged. Mind you - getting dragged doesn’t happen very often. I’ve fallen off many times with regular stirrups and I never got tangled up in stirrups. Mine look something like this:
> View attachment 1127972



For me, as long as you are happy with them and it does what you want them to do then it is all worth it!    I am happy that your leg's/feet don't hurt anymore. That was my problem too with a lot of the stirrups that I tried on from different stables. I never knew that stirrups made a big difference till I started researching because it is either I stop riding or find a way to reduce those pains while riding. I chose riding ofcourse!!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

CallmeDior said:


> @QtrBel
> 
> Hello! Thanks for viewing!
> 
> ...


Every facility is different in what they have equipment wise for their clients. I've only worked with one as a volunteer and that was many years ago bit I have friends that work or volunteer and there are several close to me. Fund raisers, grants, donations and paid services all help to afford whatever the centers need or have on their wish list. It's a wonderful gesture that your gramps is able to make a donation. 

My child asked for a pair of Ophena for his birthday several years ago. I was able to provide them. They're on his saddle and so when I ride his horse or have a friend ride with me I use his saddle with those stirrups. The soil here is full of iron rock and there are tiny, smaller than pea sized pebbles all over. They, of course, cling to the bottom of boots when the insoles are in them. I just go without the insole at this point. So does my child. They are just stirrups at this point. Stirrups without sides.

I am not a stranger to twist off strategies whether magnetic or mechanical as when I was much younger and had a racing bike those were the method to keep your foot in place unless you used a cage. Without that experience I likely would have been more hesitant.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

@horselovinguy -not Jessica Simpson but it is Jessica Springsteen.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

updownrider said:


> @horselovinguy -not Jessica Simpson but it is Jessica Springsteen.


My bad... _a huge one._ 🤣 🤣
Not like she is a unknown rider... 
You think I would put the rockers daughter and name together correctly...oh boy!
She is a very gifted rider and sits on magnificent animals.
Thanks updown for the correction...
🐴....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, there is no "right" stirrup position. The US Cavalry taught the "home" position. I had heard both, preferred the home position....then a guy wrote what made sense to me: When we climb a ladder, we don't put the ball of our feet on the rung and we don't use the spot next to our heel. We instinctively use a spot just behind the ball of our feet that gives us good balance and security. He thought THAT was the spot that made the most sense for most riders. Gincy Self Bucklin wrote a good book on riding and recommended the same spot.

Trai riding isn't the same as competing or showing. It gives you the flexibility to just do what works for you. I'm not a fan of no stirrup work for correcting how one rides with stirrups because one SHOULD use the stirrups when riding. Riding without stirrups teaches gripping with the knee because there is nothing below the knee to support weight. And when we use the stirrups, we can then - and only then - use our knees as shock absorbers, reducing peak impact pressures on our horse's back.

My point isn't to tell you to do anything or use any style. But if one needs magnets to keep the stirrups in place, it is because one isn't balanced over the stirrups. Lower leg issues and stirrup issues are ultimately _balance_ issues - balance while still using the stirrups to help us ride better. Another book you might consider reading is VS Littauer's "Common Sense Horsemanship". Just food for thought. Here is a link to a free online version:









Common Sense Horseman Ship : Vladimir S. Littauer : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive






archive.org


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

No stirrup work is to improve balance and help you effectively use your seat. If you're pinching at the knee you aren't balanced or using your seat. Putting your weight in your stirrups transfers your weight from being distributed across the saddle to the point where the stirrups are attached. Ideally you are not slamming your body down or using your stirrups as a spring board.


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@bsms

Thank you for taking the time to read and giving advices!

I totally agree that I have so much to develop on my balance as you mentioned above.

I actually don't mind no stirrup work because for me if done correctly, I should't grip on my knees. That's always the ultimate goal obviously!  I like to learn and won't ever stop learning about riding and horses. I was never one to get scared on no stirrups because I know in my heart that it would help me in my balance and become a better rider. I show jump and I have had an experience where I lost my magnetic stirrups in practice and fell. I think that if I can improve my muscle memory and balance thru no stirrups exercises than it only be positive for me. 

It was actually a good reminder how I suck on my balance and relying on a crutch (aka magnetic stirrups) during my trail lesson last Friday. Though I managed to be ok in the end, I still think that I have a lot of to work on. My coach didn't say anything about my leg , foot position that I needed to work on but I know it felt different which also affected my whole body position. She did say I had to lower my hands more especially after the gallop as my pony loves to stretch her neck after. I am open to using their stirrups from time to time to see if I have improved on my balance. I am all about progressing in ny riding skills.

I have to be honest, I am super addicted to my magnetic stirrups because it is always in the right position. When I tried the regular stirrups, I swear it felt like my legs wasn't stable and the stirrups had ended up towards the heel which in the end left me bruised in front of my ankle. Maybe there's no traction like someone mentioned here since it is a school stirrup and normally it is over used and they don't have money to replace tacks as needed.

I notice when the stirrup is at the correct position, it does affect my whole body position as well as my confidence. I just know that feeling! I was not nervous when I rode Misty on my trail lesson because she reminded me of my hot pony in Mexico I trained with for 1.2yrs. I'm also more comfortable adjusting the length of my reins and made sure my heels were down. Trail rides is just so freeing and exciting. I am sure the horses love it too! I am happy, lucky , thankful and privileged to be able to do what I am doing. I know not many can especially in the USA, it is extremely expensive! 

Thank you for your book suggestions! I definitely need a good read!


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@QtrBel 

No stirrup when done right will always be helpful! I agree with you!

I have seen big athletes recover from an error because I am sure they have done a lot of no stirrup work. My goal is to be able to jump higher with no stirrups LOL!!!! For now, I can only do ground poles on no stirrup. I am very comfortable riding around the arena on a canter many times. It is funny that I feel more confident on a canter than a sit or rise trot on no stirrups. I do enjoy the exercises very much and if I am training in an arena, I always try to squeeze like 4-5 strides of sitting trot on every lesson. I look at it like compound interest building up as I do it every lesson. 

Ofcourse my gramps is almost having a heart attack when I mentioned what was said on this forum about no stirrup work. He thinks that it is a dangerous idea Jajajajajajaaja then in the end he says, what does he know - He is using crutches to walk and he had cerebral palsy all his life! LOL! 🤣🤣 I showed him a video of me trotting, cantering and jumping ground poles with no stirrups and now he is warming up to the idea! LOL! 

Any suggestions to make me a better rider!!! Keep 'em coming!!! I am open, I want to learn and I won't stop learning! There's always something to learn everyday!!! This forum is amazing!!! Thank yoU!


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

@QtrBel

That's awesome that you're able to use the magnetic stirrups even without the insoles. I have not tried yet,LOL! However, my coach did, twice when he had to correct my pony with my errors. He jumped with it too, it was only 40cm but he didn't seem to have any problem even without the insoles.

Did you canter with no insoles? How did it feel? Did you feel secure enough?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> Putting your weight in your stirrups transfers your weight from being distributed across the saddle to the point where the stirrups are attached.


Actually, it is about allowing your legs to absorb the shock. That is why someone in two-point has _peak_ impact pressures 20% lower than someone posting or sitting. The total pressure we create remains the same, but our legs can slow us down, spreading out X pressure over a greater time. Riding without stirrups, we don't have that option. Many are fine not having that option but I've noticed Bandit moves better and turns much better at speed when I don't sit at speed.

All the saddle pressure readouts I've seen show greater pressure to the front, including those taken when people sit deep in the saddle. I've never seen a readout with truly equal pressure distribution. This is one from a western saddle with the horse standing still while the man was deep in the seat:






The red star is where the computer said the overall center of gravity was.

My ideas on no stirrups may sound weird, but both VS Littauer and Caprilli said the same thing. That said, I see no hope of changing anyone's mind. At best, some else who sees little value in it may find comfort in not being totally alone. I accept I am in a very small minority.


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

bsms said:


> Actually, it is about allowing your legs to absorb the shock. That is why someone in two-point has _peak_ impact pressures 20% lower than someone posting or sitting. The total pressure we create remains the same, but our legs can slow us down, spreading out X pressure over a greater time. Riding without stirrups, we don't have that option. Many are fine not having that option but I've noticed Bandit moves better and turns much better at speed when I don't sit at speed.
> 
> All the saddle pressure readouts I've seen show greater pressure to the front, including those taken when people sit deep in the saddle. I've never seen a readout with truly equal pressure distribution. This is one from a western saddle with the horse standing still while the man was deep in the seat:
> 
> ...





bsms said:


> Actually, it is about allowing your legs to absorb the shock. That is why someone in two-point has _peak_ impact pressures 20% lower than someone posting or sitting. The total pressure we create remains the same, but our legs can slow us down, spreading out X pressure over a greater time. Riding without stirrups, we don't have that option. Many are fine not having that option but I've noticed Bandit moves better and turns much better at speed when I don't sit at speed.
> 
> All the saddle pressure readouts I've seen show greater pressure to the front, including those taken when people sit deep in the saddle. I've never seen a readout with truly equal pressure distribution. This is one from a western saddle with the horse standing still while the man was deep in the seat:
> 
> ...



That's exactly what it felt like with those regular stirrups. It felt like it didn't absorb that shock feeling on a 2pt canter. I can feel their strap hurting my leg and the ones I use (Total Saddle Fit Wide Strap) are must more comfortable and smooth like they aren't there) I am not sure if this experience was diff due to it being a trail ride? Prior to this first trail lesson, I was in an open field hack with some small log jumps with my magnetic stirrups. I definitely felt super secure. My pony was slower than the one on my Trail lesson so, could that be the difference too? I am not scared of going fast but I am always cautious how my first canter is with horses I've never ridden before which I think is normal. I just want to feel them first then I can adjust my riding accordingly. I do care about their well being!

That's an interesting study on VS Littauer and Caprilli. Maybe no stirrup is placebo effect? Whatever it is, I still think personally that it is helping with my balance and confidence. LOL! 🤣 

Thank you for sharing the studies! I learn something new everyday!


----------

